# Virtual PaphForum March 20



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2021)

Joint virtual meeting of the Paph Guild and Paph Forum

Despite various delays, things are on track for this meeting! The date will be March 20th. Further details will be forthcoming very shortly. Anyone who has attended the Paph Forum in the last few years will receive direct e-mails about the meeting, but also watch for information on our NCOS website (ncos.us/paph-forum/) and on the website of the Orchid Digest (www.orchiddigest.org). The program will include talks by four internationally known speakers on Cypripedium, Paphiopedilum, and Phragmipedium. We are attempting to set up a virtual show table so that participants can post photos of their blooming slipper orchids from this year. Stay tuned for details!


----------



## fibre (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow! Sounds really good!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2021)

Keep us posted.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 4, 2021)

I've never attended one. I think I'll check it out!


----------



## musa (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll try to attend.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 4, 2021)

I will certainly be there! I really enjoyed last year's. That was my first time attending. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2021)

More details at Paph Forum – National Capital Orchid Society

*Register now for the International Speakers Day: A Virtual Experience
Hosted by The Paph Forum & The Paph Guild
March 20, 2021, from 12:30 - 5:30 PM EDT
$30 - Register here to join!*



2021 NATIONAL CAPITAL ORCHID SOCIETY







A Virtual Paph Forum, March 20, 2021



This event will feature 4 notable speakers from the Netherlands, China and the US.

A recording of the presentations will be available, in case you are not able to participate in the live event.



*Our 2021 speakers:*



*Michael Tibbs, Exotic Plant Company, The Netherlands
An Update on Paphiopedilums in Europe*





Michael's orchid career started in the early 1980;s in the UK with McBeans Orchids and the Eric Young Foundation. He is an accredited judge for both the American Orchid Society and in Kenya and South Africa. He has lectured worldwide and is the author 15 books on various orchid subjects. Michael currently heads the Orchid Conservation Project in Rwanda for Singita.



*Wenqing Perner, Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology, China
Saving China's Slipper Orchids Through Sustainable Conservation*





Wenqing and her husband Holger moved to China in 2001, working as consultants, and then developed their own company focused on propagating Chinese slipper orchids and many other orchids. Wenqing, after Holger's passing, has continued running the company. She travels extensively, lecturing worldwide, and leads two to three botanical tours in China each year.



*Frank Cervera, Biologist, New York
Phragmipedium schlimii, A New Look at an Old Species*





Frank's presentation results from a 25-year sojourn to the jungles of Mexico, Guatemala, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Guyana, and Brazil, studying the genus _Phragmipedium_, its taxonomy, ecology, and culture. Frank has had the unique opportunity of going straight to the source and examining the plants and flowers. Frank currently works in the financial services industry in New York.



*Ross Hella, Deerwood Orchids, Minnesota
Breeding Miniature Paphiopedilums*





After growing a variety of orchids for 25 years, in 2001, Ross decided to begin hybridizing Paphs, concentrating on smaller-growing plants. In 2010, with orchids literally growing in every room, Ross and his wife, Julie, built a greenhouse and started Deerwood Orchids. They have received numerous flower quality and culture awards.



*Submit photos of your blooming plants and vote for the People's Choice Award.
Check back for information on how to enter your photos and vote for your favorites.*


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 11, 2021)

A reminder to register. Also some updates:

* Talks will be recorded, so folks can listen to them at another time if they can't watch live 
* Several vendors are offering discounts on slipper orchid purchases from March 20th to 27th. The discounts are available to registrants only with a copy of registration confirmation


----------



## PeteM (Mar 11, 2021)

Registered, thanks Linus for the reminder.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Does anyone know... Are we supposed to received a copy of our registration or is it just the receipt?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 11, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Does anyone know... Are we supposed to received a copy of our registration or is it just the receipt?



I got an email from Sandra Tillisch that includes a button to "join webinar"


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hmm. Thanks @Linus_Cello. I will investigate.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm signed up too! See you all there!


----------



## mSummers (Mar 13, 2021)

Looking forward to it. How do we find out which vendors are offering discounts?


----------



## JasonG (Mar 14, 2021)

There was a notice that went out from OD. I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 14, 2021)

Registration webpage:

Vendor offers: Available March 20-27th: Deerwood Orchids, Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology, Hillsview Gardens, Marriott Orchids, Orchid Inn, Orchids Limited, Paph Paradise, Windy Hill Gardens, Woodstream Orchids. Copy of your registration email will qualify for discount


----------

